# Lathe for sale



## Blister (27 Dec 2008)

Hello peeps

I have decided to sell my Poolewood 28/40 lathe ( need to free up some room ) 

Its on a stand ( full of bags of dry sand ) it also has the rare outside turning kit , so you can turn HUGE things on it :lol: 
Has indexing facility / swivelling head 
I did a head stock rebuild earlier this year and replaced the belt ( bearings and belt cost £120 )
It is mechanical variable speed by turning a hand wheel , turn it to the right , it goes faster , to the left it goes slower ,
It has a big 1HP motor 
And will be sold with a chuck / screw chuck / face plate / tool rests / drive centre / revolving centre and anything else I can find that goes with it 

Price for this monster lathe £600 :shock: yes just £600 :shock: 

Any other bits you can see in the photos like the small yellow metal turning lathe are not included 

my number is 07968 109261 











This is the link to the rebuild 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight= :lol:


----------



## Blister (28 Dec 2008)

:shock: 

150 views and no one interested ?

How about £550 winter sale 8)  :lol:


----------



## DaveL (28 Dec 2008)

You well know that I would love to buy one of your lathes, just two problems, money and space. :roll: :twisted:

er don't suppose you would take a pen lathe in part exchange, one careful user, you wouldn't have any space problems with it. :lol:


----------



## wizer (28 Dec 2008)

I wonder if it might fit in a Smart car Dave? On New Year's Eve 

Tho I have the same issues as Dave. Much less space than him.


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2008)

DaveL":2boag29d said:


> You well know that I would love to buy one of your lathes, just two problems, money and space. :roll: :twisted:
> 
> er don't suppose you would take a pen lathe in part exchange, one careful user, you wouldn't have any space problems with it. :lol:



Dave , bit confused here :lol: 

If I did take your mini lathe in p/x  

How will that make your workshop bigger :shock: 

Only joking  

I am very limited for space as you know from your visit :lol: 

I need some room so I can use my table saw and get a P/T , this will enable me to have a go at things that don't go round and round 8) 

I have also listed my Union Graduate short bed on ebay ( the one you saw on your visit ) :lol: 

and this takes up even less room than the 28/40 :wink:


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2008)

wizer":15bzc80a said:


> I wonder if it might fit in a Smart car Dave? On New Year's Eve
> 
> Tho I have the same issues as Dave. Much less space than him.



Err !!! NO :lol: 

I had to use a block and tackle to get the lathe motor onto the bed :lol: 
and I think the lathe is longer than a Smart car   

New years eve :?: :!: let me think :idea: what's happening then 

O yes I remembered , Wizer is coming to play 8) 

Are we doing a Wizer comes to play thread for the forum users :?: 

Why don't I ask the users via a poll :wink:


----------



## wizer (29 Dec 2008)

I think that's inevitable Allen


----------



## big soft moose (29 Dec 2008)

how long is it blister - I might be interested but my workshop is only a single car garage. Also is the giant wooden bench included (and if so does it take to bits for transport ? )

(I'd also mention that contrary to what one member said about me I am not a timewaster - as blister knows as i bought his baby bandsaw earlier this year)

I'm at the outlaws at the mo so if you get a definite offer before I have a chance to measure up, take it.

PS: Dave/Wizer If I do buy blisters lathe I will have an Ax M600 for sale which is much smaller and easy to fit in.


----------



## wizer (29 Dec 2008)

My opinions may change after NYE but atm I want to concentrate on making furniture. I know I am going to love turning but to fit a lathe in the workshop then I'd have to get rid of the table saw. It's the only machine that I wouldnt need for turning. I could scale down and go for the little axi TS, but I love my Jet. So for now I'm just going to have a bit of fun with Allen and see how I like turning. Hopefully in a couple of years we can move to a house with a bigger garage or bigger garden to build one.


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2008)

big soft moose":9h3mvkh8 said:


> how long is it blister - I might be interested but my workshop is only a single car garage. Also is the giant wooden bench included (and if so does it take to bits for transport ? )
> 
> (I'd also mention that contrary to what one member said about me I am not a timewaster - as blister knows as i bought his baby bandsaw earlier this year)
> 
> ...



OK , sizes as follows 

2.5 mtrs long :shock: 

1.2 mtrs high 

60cm wide 

Yes the wooden stand does come with it  

and I just happen to have a van that it will fit in :lol: 

and may be able to help with transport if local ish :lol: 


This is a proper lathe , not like a Chinese / or Taiwanese job :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (29 Dec 2008)

that may be too long, I need to measure. One thought I do mainly bowls/platters so would it be feasible to take the long bars off and just use it with the outboard bed like you would a graduate ?


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2008)

big soft moose":2h6usimg said:


> that may be too long, I need to measure. One thought I do mainly bowls/platters so would it be feasible to take the long bars off and just use it with the outboard bed like you would a graduate ?



Yes

you can cut the bed bars down to whatever length you need :wink:


----------



## wizer (29 Dec 2008)

Blister":164vhjuh said:


> you can cut the bed bars down to whatever length you need :wink:



Interesting


----------



## big soft moose (29 Dec 2008)

Blister":2mb7wqwf said:


> big soft moose":2mb7wqwf said:
> 
> 
> > that may be too long, I need to measure. One thought I do mainly bowls/platters so would it be feasible to take the long bars off and just use it with the outboard bed like you would a graduate ?
> ...



I was thinking more of unbolting them so that it could be resurected later if i chose - How are they fixed ?


----------



## Blister (29 Dec 2008)

big soft moose":1szcpe4q said:


> Blister":1szcpe4q said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":1szcpe4q said:
> ...



You could buy some shorter polls , they are held in by allen key grub screws


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dec 2008)

Blister":2tygjoqx said:


> I have also listed my Union Graduate short bed on ebay ( the one you saw on your visit ) :lol:
> 
> and this takes up even less room than the 28/40 :wink:



Well done on getting your Buy it Now price Blister. Now you've got some more money for that VB. Or did you buy the scheppach bandsaw being offered (at quite an incredible price if you ask me).

Dave


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2008)

Dave , Yes I picked up the bandsaw today :lol: 

5 am start  and not back until 3 pm a 400 mile round trip 

Its a up grade for me , so now I will be listing my Axminster for sale .

Regarding the Union Graduate , I had a phone call on the way back from collecting the saw saying " I have just pressed the buy it now " :lol: 

The new owner is collecting it Saturday  

so a bit more room in the workshop 

If lathes sell that quick on e bay I may put the 28/40 on there , had some interest through the forum but nothing definite yet , will give it till Saturday and see what happens :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dec 2008)

Blister":2ofkei2a said:


> If lathes sell that quick on e bay I may put the 28/40 on there , had some interest through the forum but nothing definite yet , will give it till Saturday and see what happens :wink:



The last thing I sold on ebay was a router. Went on in the morning. Sold by lunchtime. Picked up by the end of the day. Quite amazing when you get the right person at the right time.

So you're reconsidering the VB. Sounds like you need a VB trial. All the owners of VB lathes I know wouldn't swap it for love nor money.

BTW. How does the graduate compare to other similarly priced lathes i.e. the hegner?

Dave


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2008)

davejester":2mpjp1sa said:


> Blister":2mpjp1sa said:
> 
> 
> > If lathes sell that quick on e bay I may put the 28/40 on there , had some interest through the forum but nothing definite yet , will give it till Saturday and see what happens :wink:
> ...



Dave 

I spoke to someone who gave up a VB as he said it was realy only designed for bowls , it wore him out every time he had to move the tool rest post as its very weighty and you have to move the whole thing as it sits on the floor . 

The Graduate was designed and built by the designers and makers 

with modern lathes they are built by designers and then the accountants say NO make it cheaper  

wit the exception of top of the range lather


----------



## big soft moose (31 Dec 2008)

sorry mate - swimbo has keeboshed the idea of me buying your lathe. As we are getting married in march and saving for a house deposit i guess she has a point.


----------



## Blister (31 Dec 2008)

big soft moose":j3ddy9g3 said:


> sorry mate - swimbo has keeboshed the idea of me buying your lathe. As we are getting married in march and saving for a house deposit i guess she has a point.



OK 

no problem 

on here till Saturday 

the Ebay :wink:


----------



## wizer (31 Dec 2008)

I'd say I'd have it but It'll be mid to late summer before I can re-jig the garden sheds to get space for it. I'm sure another will come up around that time.


----------



## big soft moose (31 Dec 2008)

wizer":2nf7mns5 said:


> I'd say I'd have it but It'll be mid to late summer before I can re-jig the garden sheds to get space for it. I'm sure another will come up around that time.



when the time comes wizer check out g&M tools - they have a decent range of heavy duty second hand lathes - at the moment including a poolewood the same model as blisters but without the outboard turning attachement.


----------



## Blister (7 Jan 2009)

Now on ebay :lol:


----------

